# Pennsylvania reciprocity



## djmedic913 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok, ok...so I am have succumbed to all the pressure about NJ.

So here is my newest question:

I used to have an EMT-Basic card in PA, but I let that lapse.
Now I am a paramedic.

Does anyone have information on reciprocity to PA?
    Who do I contact?
    How long does it take to get the reciprocity?
    etc.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 7, 2009)

Go to EHSF.org... under Education.... click on Reciprocity.... as far as I know... there is no testing involved. 

I know for EMT's who have expired... all you have to do is complete 24hrs of con-ed online through the LMS system.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 7, 2009)

Depends which Emergency Health Services council you're working under.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jul 7, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Depends which Emergency Health Services council you're working under.



I was looking towards Bucks Co.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 7, 2009)

djmedic913 said:


> I was looking towards Bucks Co.



Here's what you need...
Bucks County Emergency Health Services
911 Freedom Way 
Ivyland, PA 18974
VOICE (215) 340-8735
   FAX (215) 957-0765
http://www.bcehs.com/


----------



## ResTech (Jul 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter which Regional EMS Council you get the information from... its the State Dept of Health policy. 

You only have to advise your home region when apply for the reciprocity... your home region will be where you live in PA or if not residing in PA, the region of your employer.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jul 7, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Here's what you need...
> Bucks County Emergency Health Services
> 911 Freedom Way
> Ivyland, PA 18974
> ...



been to that site...can't find any information about reciprocity on that site


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's the link about reciprocity from my council's site...

http://www.sehsc.org/reciprocity.htm


----------



## djmedic913 (Jul 7, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Here's the link about reciprocity from my council's site...
> 
> http://www.sehsc.org/reciprocity.htm



cool...thanx...I have all of that and not worried about my background check...

where do I get the form and where do I submit it?

I know...I'm a pain...never satisfied...LOL:wacko:


----------



## ResTech (Jul 7, 2009)

Go to EHSF.org... under Education.... click on Reciprocity

This will tell you what you want to know and state the PA DOH policy on reciprocity.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 7, 2009)

djmedic913 said:


> cool...thanx...I have all of that and not worried about my background check...
> 
> where do I get the form and where do I submit it?
> 
> I know...I'm a pain...never satisfied...LOL:wacko:



Try the Pennsylvania Department of Health Bureau of EMS: (717) 787-8740.


----------



## djmedic913 (Jul 8, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Go to EHSF.org... under Education.... click on Reciprocity
> 
> This will tell you what you want to know and state the PA DOH policy on reciprocity.



Thank You...this had a bit more info or at least a place to request reciprocity forms


----------

